# Next Govan launch.



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

The next type 45 HMS Dragon is due to be launched on the 17th November.

C'yall at Glasgow Harbour(Thumb)


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh, and high tide is around 3pm.

http://easytide.ukho.gov.uk/easytide/EasyTide/ShowPrediction.aspx?PortID=0407&PredictionLength=7


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Thats good news Gordy. May Govan produce many more to boost our RN fleet


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Just phoned BVT, (the builders) and the launch is scheduled for 3 pm.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

billyboy said:


> Thats good news Gordy. May Govan produce many more to boost our RN fleet


Hear Hear Billyboy, but sadly Govan have no say in the matter !!!


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

*My wee movie*

http://gallery.me.com/gordonkbickerton#100286


----------

